# 64 stingray



## vastingray (Jun 12, 2018)

April 64 coppertone


----------



## stoney (Jun 12, 2018)

Is this the frameset etc offered here a couple of weeks ago? I love original bikes but I have to say you do one hell of a job on restoring. love looking at your bikes. Keep them coming.


----------



## Hammer (Jun 12, 2018)

Beautiful! My favorite color on a Stingray

Aaron


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 12, 2018)

That was supposed to be mine.. I’m hating...


----------



## vastingray (Jun 12, 2018)

stoney said:


> Is this the frameset etc offered here a couple of weeks ago? I love original bikes but I have to say you do one hell of a job on restoring. love looking at your bikes. Keep them coming.



Thanks yes this is the frame set I bought off here from Franky


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 12, 2018)

vastingray said:


> April 64 coppertone
> 
> View attachment 823159
> 
> ...



DAMN In capital letters. Stare at it and it will take you right back to the mid 60s. Nice


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Jun 13, 2018)

That's so beautiful Tom


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 13, 2018)

That is a beautiful Stingray.
Where can I get a bike stand that is on the back tire? Are they expensive?  Is it just to hold the bike up with no kickstand.  I have been seeing more of those in pictures lately.
Thanks


----------



## vastingray (Jun 14, 2018)

jrcarz said:


> That is a beautiful Stingray.
> Where can I get a bike stand that is on the back tire? Are they expensive?  Is it just to hold the bike up with no kickstand.  I have been seeing more of those in pictures lately.
> Thanks



They are made by delta they are sold on eBay


----------



## Gordon (Jun 15, 2018)

Beautiful bike. I also have an 1964 April coppertone. Mine has the non-dimpled 63 sissy as it appears yours does and mine has a 1963 dated crank. Mine has nice original paint but unfortunately has a cut down fork from a girls Stingray.


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2018)

nice bike!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 7, 2019)

That's a great one Tom wow! I like the tiger solo polo with that one, very cool.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 12, 2019)

Turned out nice Tom. Sold it to the right dude.


----------



## vastingray (Jan 12, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> That's a great one Tom wow! I like the tiger solo polo with that one, very cool.



Thanks Rob hope all is going well my friend happy new year to ya


----------

